# Show me your doodles and I'll show you mine



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 237090
View attachment 237098


Identity crisis anyone?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## rhoynarqueen

Get bored in class? HAND STUDIES. 

I'd post some fashion sketches, but I can't find the link.


----------



## aendern




----------



## WeirdRaptor28

I really don't think this counts as a doodle, but for the sake of art and maybe a bit of showing off, here:


----------



## daniluni

just some of mah art


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

@WeirdRaptor28

That's some hardcore doodling right there son.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 241266


An oldie.


----------



## Word Dispenser




----------



## FearAndTrembling

Word Dispenser said:


> View attachment 242970


Did you draw that? Is one like a refinement of the other?


----------



## Word Dispenser

FearAndTrembling said:


> Did you draw that? Is one like a refinement of the other?


It's a study. Well, I like to think of it like a study. I reproduced it from scratch. I think I started it in Gimp and moved it over to Photoshop.

Mine is on the right.

It was for an assignment in an art workshop I did, and though I kept a lot of things in mind when I was doing it, I think that I've learned a lot more about studies in general, in such a way that I will probably retain a lot more the next time I do a master study.

The object of a study isn't necessarily to have a finished drawing, and I didn't realize that back then, although that was the essential object of the workshop.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Word Dispenser said:


> It's a study. Well, I like to think of it like a study. I reproduced it from scratch. I think I started it in Gimp and moved it over to Photoshop.
> 
> Mine is on the right.
> 
> It was for an assignment in an art workshop I did, and though I kept a lot of things in mind when I was doing it, I think that I've learned a lot more about studies in general, in such a way that I will probably retain a lot more the next time I do a master study.
> 
> The object of a study isn't necessarily to have a finished drawing, and I didn't realize that back then, although that was the essential object of the workshop.


I don't know anything about art. That somebody can take a scene, and move their hand in a way to replicate it, seems like magic to me. It is like sorcery. It makes no sense whatsoever. It can't be done. 

So I don't really know what a study is. Somebody drew that, and then you just drew it yourself? In your mind, what distinguishes the picture on the right, from the left?


----------



## Word Dispenser

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't know anything about art. That somebody can take a scene, and move their hand in a way to replicate it, seems like magic to me. It is like sorcery. It makes no sense whatsoever. It can't be done.
> 
> So I don't really know what a study is. Somebody drew that, and then you just drew it yourself? In your mind, what distinguishes the picture on the right, from the left?


Well, thank you. Of course it can be done. I made use of a grid, and it was fairly painstaking. It probably took over 20 hours in total. But, it's a common misconception that it's done with the hand. The most difficult work is done with your eyes-- You have to learn to see and spot the differences. The hand is just a technical element that doesn't take as much effort to learn, I think.

There are some fairly obvious differences. The shading on the right side of the face, the hair, the hand, the branches, the folds of the dress at the lower right, the grass, the small islet in the background, and the lighting/shade in the background. roud:

Again, these are differences I've learned to see. I just reached a point where I said, I'm done. I need to move on, or I'm going to burn out. :laughing:

But, when you learn to draw from life, you would learn to see things in a completely new way. I completely recommend it. Especially because you're a fan of Bruce Lee.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Word Dispenser said:


> Well, thank you. Of course it can be done. I made use of a grid, and it was fairly painstaking. It probably took over 20 hours in total. But, it's a common misconception that it's done with the hand. The most difficult work is done with your eyes-- You have to learn to see and spot the differences. The hand is just a technical element that doesn't take as much effort to learn, I think.
> 
> There are some fairly obvious differences. The shading on the right side of the face, the hair, the hand, the branches, the folds of the dress at the lower right, the grass, the small islet in the background, and the lighting/shade in the background. roud:
> 
> Again, these are differences I've learned to see. I just reached a point where I said, I'm done. I need to move on, or I'm going to burn out. :laughing:
> 
> But, when you learn to draw from life, you would learn to see things in a completely new way. I completely recommend it. Especially because you're a fan of Bruce Lee.


I noticed the differences, I just didn't know if it would appropriate to point out. Your is more misty. It is less crisp. You add a coat of mystery to it. It is more magical. Like the hay or weeds in the front. On the left, it is almost like a picture. A nature photograph. Same with the light coming through the forest. It is mechanical on the left. 

You do that all over. I like the one on the right better because of that. It is like a photograph, but highlights or dims the parts you want. One of my favorite quotes on art is by Francis Bacon:

"The job of the artist is always to deepen the mystery."

And about it not being in the hand. One of my favorite scenes from Lost:

BOONE: We've been coming here for two days, just staring at this thing. I'm not really sure what we're supposed to be doing.
LOCKE: Ludovico Buonarroti.
LOCKE: Michelangelo's father. He was a wealthy man. He had no understanding of the divinity in his son, so he beat him. No child of his was going to use his hands for a living. So Michelangelo learned not to use his hands. Years later, a visiting Prince came into Michelangelo's studio and found the master staring at a single 18-foot block of marble. Then he knew the rumors were true that Michelangelo had come in every day for the past four months, stared at the marble, and gone home for his supper. So the Prince asked the obvious, "What are you doing?" And Michelangelo turned around and looked at him and whispered, "Sto lavorando". "I'm working." Three years later, that block of marble was the Statue of David.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

Word Dispenser said:


> I made use of a grid, and it was fairly painstaking. It probably took over 20 hours in total. But, it's a common misconception that it's done with the hand. The most difficult work is done with your eyes-- You have to learn to see and spot the differences. The hand is just a technical element that doesn't take as much effort to learn, I think.


I envy the time on your hands. 20 hours is impossible for me given my screwed-up schedule everyday.

And you actually took time to use a grid? Wow. I wish I had your resources. I have to work with cheap school materials and a camera and a slo-mo laptop with Paint.NET as my only reliable tool.

I agree with what you said about the eyes having to do the most difficult work. I'm currently drawing my special someone and I find it very hard to get the shading right without obsessing over it almost every night trying to figure out what's wrong. Then came along some bright idea and I converted the picture of her into a black and white one (is this cheating? because I feel terribly guilty about the idea). Haha. It's easier to do now, and I've drawn her without a background (still unfinished). And I think it took 2 hours to work on.


----------



## The Hungry One

I bought a tablet and I haven't really used it ugh. I resolve to use it more my final lazy semester. 


* *


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

The Hungry One said:


> I bought a tablet and I haven't really used it ugh. I resolve to use it more my final lazy semester.


I wish I had a tablet. Haha. Drawings would be a lot easier to save and edit with one.


----------



## Emerald Legend

doodles out of boredom:


----------



## Word Dispenser

WeirdRaptor28 said:


> I envy the time on your hands. 20 hours is impossible for me given my screwed-up schedule everyday.
> 
> And you actually took time to use a grid? Wow. I wish I had your resources. I have to work with cheap school materials and a camera and a slo-mo laptop with Paint.NET as my only reliable tool.
> 
> I agree with what you said about the eyes having to do the most difficult work. I'm currently drawing my special someone and I find it very hard to get the shading right without obsessing over it almost every night trying to figure out what's wrong. Then came along some bright idea and I converted the picture of her into a black and white one (is this cheating? because I feel terribly guilty about the idea). Haha. It's easier to do now, and I've drawn her without a background (still unfinished). And I think it took 2 hours to work on.


Well, it's normally best to start with values before going into hues, because if the values aren't right, then it just won't work with colour.

A lot of artists I know work with values in grayscale first, and then add colour afterwards. It's not cheating, though, to just draw in grayscale, haha. 

Hopefully you get better equipment. I couldn't recommend Gimp more for you. It's free, and it's quite similar to photoshop. I worked with it a bit, and it did the job just fine. I'd imagine that it would also work swimmingly on a slow mo laptop.  

Also-- the 20 hours weren't in one sitting. And it might've been closer to 30 +. I spent a ridiculous amount of time on it. But, it took several sittings over the course of a few weeks.


----------



## birthmask




----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 348418

One of the many Poe shorts I've been studying this semester. Final paper tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Narcissus

I have a very sucky tablet I only use for doodling actually. So here's a doodle of Geddy Lee and his princess hair.


----------



## WickerDeer

View attachment 371754


----------



## Eddy Kat

Doodles is all I can do :laughing: This is Elvisa Yomastercard. She's a youtuber and I think I did her justice...?








Also, this doodle on my school's chair, it's a bad picture. I doodled and they looked to me like a witch and a jester talking or dealing.


----------



## vivienn3

awwwe some good ones there!!


----------



## vivienn3

sheep looks cute btw


----------



## Narcissus

Here I go again

* *


----------



## jjcu

I do not know how to use colored pencils very well...


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

@jjcu you definitely know your shading though. Looks great


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 389786


Tried to rotate it but I'm not on a cpu right now so, I'm sorry!


----------



## -Alexandra-

I started to make comics about turtle Gordon and unicorn Chimes - here you can see two first stories:
https://www.tumblr.com/blog/-alexxxandra-


----------



## Narcissus

messing around with a new character's design


----------



## Ginnaynay

feelings, man. I got too much of 'em.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Left to right: ISTJ 8w7, INTP 9w8, INTP 9w1, ESFP 7w6

Feel free to suggest any types you'd like to see me draw and specify whatever details you'd like to see.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 403266

The Brow game is strong with this one.


----------



## angelfish

Sorry, had to. 

I do actually draw though. Hopefully I'll remember and be back later.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Several years ago when I used to draw:


----------



## feelionnaire




----------



## Xerosis

**

I'm actually in art school, but I consider doodles to be drawings that I don't plan or use any reference for so that should explain these...here you go :crazy:


----------



## Miniblini

I have found my people.



Dwyn The Bioluminescent said:


> View attachment 403266
> 
> The Brow game is strong with this one.


I love a good, strong brow.



Ginnaynay said:


> View attachment 401642
> 
> feelings, man. I got too much of 'em.


I feel you feeling those feelings. This is actually along the lines of something I have wanted to draw for a couple of years now, but I never really knew where to take it. I thought about doing a series. I dunno, maybe I will post some concept drawings on here.



Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 401650
> 
> Left to right: ISTJ 8w7, INTP 9w8, INTP 9w1, ESFP 7w6
> 
> Feel free to suggest any types you'd like to see me draw and specify whatever details you'd like to see.


I thought they were pixel art for a second! Like sprites.



NomadLeviathan said:


>


That Alphonse pic is amazing! You should keep on drawing! 



Xerosis said:


>


It is surprising. Despite how simple it is, that picture is straight up nightmare fuel. You where able to invoke strong feelings in me! (kek, I thought it said "cheese kinder" at first.)


----------

